# cpr-Doctor bills -99291



## cathyflower (Jan 28, 2010)

Doctor bills -99291 patient continues to received CPR, The doctor is running the code but does not actually perform the cpr. Can you bill for the CPR? (physician sie) thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 28, 2010)

*No CPR*

Re PROFESSIONAL side billing 

If the physician is *not* performing the service, they physician *cannot bill *for it. 

If the physician *IS *performing the CPR and billing for it, then you *CANNOT* count any of the time while CPR being performed as critical care ... you can not bill two services as the exact same time. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## cathyflower (Jan 28, 2010)

*Cpr*

how about  physician says CPR supervised .critical care time 35 minutes excluding cpr. He does not actually "perform cpr" but he oversees it. can i bill 99291-25  and 92950 for the CPR, Otherwords can he get credit for just overseeing the cpr:confused.


----------



## kak6 (Feb 3, 2010)

We* do code* for CPR 92950 if the physician *supervises while another performs* the procedure. He should get paid for overseeing this, he has given his professional services.


----------



## ahinman (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with Kak6.  There is documentation out there that states that even if the physician does not perform the CPR but is overseeing then you can bill for this.


----------



## kewing (Jun 22, 2011)

*cpr perform vs supervise*



smflana said:


> I agree with Kak6.  There is documentation out there that states that even if the physician does not perform the CPR but is overseeing then you can bill for this.



We are coming across this issue now.  Can someone please direct me to a resource that supports this?
Thanks.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 22, 2011)

kaynerd said:


> We are coming across this issue now.  Can someone please direct me to a resource that supports this?
> Thanks.



http://www.acep.org/Content.aspx?id=49113

FAQ 2. Does the physician have to physically perform the chest compressions and/or ventilation of the patient to report CPR, CPT code 92950? 

The physician does not have to physically perform the chest compressions or ventilation of the patient, but rather can direct the provision of CPR services. According to the AMA “From a coding perspective, indeed the physician may report 92950 whether he/she is actually performing compressions or ventilation or directing these activities while other staff is actually performing cardiopulmonary resuscitation.”


----------



## cathyflower (Jun 22, 2011)

*Cpr*

I was taught that you can bill CPR and the E/M level together if the physician is running the code and not actually performing CPR. If the physician is running the code it would be almost impossible for him/her to perform CPR, order drugs and oversee the "code". I was taught just because he/she is not performing the actual chest compressions he/she is the one to actually "call the code" and stop compressions. I believe this if different senario, if respiratory therapist intubates the patient during the code, I would not bill the intubation but CPR can be an ongoing procedure that the doctor oversees. I cannot find anything in writing but this was explain to us by our auditor who practices ER medicine. Any thoughts? I would appreciate any help Thanks


----------



## kewing (Jun 24, 2011)

Mojo,  Thanks for the link.


----------

